# Gears sticking



## brodiebabe (22 Mar 2006)

For the past few days i have found it very difficult to change gears, they appear to be stuck - hard to get out of gear and then difficult to get in to another gear. Is this a problem with my gearbox or could it be my clutch? Has anyone else experienced problems like this? Would anyone know how much it will cost to fix?


----------



## DOBBER22 (22 Mar 2006)

brodiebabe said:
			
		

> For the past few days i have found it very difficult to change gears, they appear to be stuck - hard to get out of gear and then difficult to get in to another gear. Is this a problem with my gearbox or could it be my clutch? Did anyone else experience problems like this? Would anyone know how much it will cost to fix?


 
What make/model of car is it?


----------



## brodiebabe (22 Mar 2006)

DOBBER22 said:
			
		

> What make/model of car is it?


 
Its a Volkswagon Polo, 1999.


----------



## RS2K (22 Mar 2006)

Could be a clutch, gearbox, or a linkeage problem.


----------



## DOBBER22 (22 Mar 2006)

This may help

*VW POLO INFO*


*What's Good*

Strong UK image. A bottle green two-door Polo with a sunroof has been described as 'the most middle-class car you can buy'. (Bottle green is the 'right' colour and two rather than four side doors says 'it's a second car'.) 12' 2" long by 5' 5" wide and weighing from 955kg to 1,080kg. All have good, fairly upright driving position, second only to the [broken link removed]. Big car ride (much better than Punto). 3-year dealer warranty, necessitating VW franchise servicing. Comparatively good performance in NCAP [broken link removed]. Cordoba Vario-based estate launched spring '98. Facelifted inside and out for 2000. Very well thought of by independent VW dealers and service agents who regard them as 100% reliable. VWs generally had below average warranty repair costs in 2003 Warranty Direct Reliability index (index 76.83 v/s lowest 31.93). Link:- www.reliabilityindex.co.uk 1995-1997 petrol and diesle models had fewest problems, average breakdowns and faults in 2003 Which survey. 

[broken link removed] 

*What's Bad*

*Gearchange quality varies.* Despite VW's best efforts, Spanish build quality in general can vary. PAS not available even as an option on early 1.0 versions. 1.4 automatic not really powerful enough and can develop upshift problems from 1st to 2nd which can sometimes be successfully cured by changing a solenoid (see SEAT Arosa which has the same engine and gearbox). Surprisingly old-fashioned dashboard. 1.9 diesel not very economical when pushed. Ugly Cordoba-based saloon versions not as comfortable as hatchbacks, but have big, deep boots. 1.9SDi diesel frugal but noisy. Dashboard shows its age compared to much more cheerful Lupo. Did quite badly in 'R' reg J.D. Power Customer Satisfaction Survey. Was 115th in 'S' and 'T' reg survey, behind the Rover 600 and way behind the [broken link removed]. Has appetite for front tyres, front brake discs and front pads. Reports of rusting of the doors of 1994 - 1999 Polos and also rust spots developing on the door frames. Reports of side windows falling off carriers into doors. Electric window failures may also be due to winding cable cutting free from its guides and jamming; not always a motor failure. Below minus 8 degrees centigrade, condensation in sumps of 1.0 and 1.4 engines emulsifies and blocks crankcase breather pipe leading to lack of engine lubrication and engine failure. 1998-1999 petrol and diesel models average for problems and faults but poor for breakdowns in 2003 Which survey. 

*What to Watch Out For*

Paying too much; particularly paying too much for a used Polo saloon, which is really nothing more than a Seat Cordoba. Very variable gearshift quality. *Faulty self-adjusting clutch cables may cause premature clutch failure.* Electric windows can play up. Check front discs and pads as tend to need replacing every 30,000 miles. If buying a 1994 - 1999 Polo, check the doors and door frames carefully for rust, especially under the window rubber and at the bottoms of the doors. Also look for rust spots on the front valence where they could have been caused by stone chips. 

*Recalls*

1996 (to June 1996 build): faults in steel wheels may lead to loss of tyre pressure. June 2002: 120,000 Polos and Lupos built during 1998 and 1999 recalled because cracks in the brake vacuum pipe could lead to loss of servo assistance to the brakes. Recall hotline: 0800 711811. (Official 6-7-2002: 121,281 Polos and Lupos recalled because tension cracks in vacuum pipe to brake servo may occur. Pipes to be checked and replaced if necessary.)


----------



## brodiebabe (22 Mar 2006)

Thanks for that Dobber22.


----------



## ford jedi (22 Mar 2006)

id take a bet and say the clutch cable has either pulled through the bulkhead or the pedal box has slightly collapsed.check to see if the clutch pedal is much lower than the brake pedal kinda common on the old vws


----------



## allo (25 Mar 2006)

make sure the gearbox has enough oil,check clutch cable adjustment,these checks can be carried out in 10 minutes by any competent mechanic.your car handbook will tell you how to check clutch cable and pedal free play.If these checks arec ok it looks like you need a replacement gearbox or clutch.a good dependable mechanic could sorce a secondhand box or replace the clutch 400 euro should cover the job.Do you drive in stop go traffic with the clutch in when stopped, this is  bad practice as it can excessively wear the clutch thrust bearing which also mounts to the same thing as a worn clutch.


----------

